

Show HN : Slogan Generator [weekend fun project] - rk0567
http://slogangenerator.co/

======
mjhoy
Silly, but made me think: what words are the most slogan-like in my life?

 _We build peanut butter._

 _fatwood is fully of joy!_

Couldn't think of much.

~~~
rk0567
sorry for the typo! ( _fully_ ). I'll fix that.

